# A visit to the park



## mzdolittle (Nov 5, 2009)

I took Giddeon and Shadow to the park today. They had a blast and made some new friends of the human variety.










*Alica*


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Awwww, they look like their having fun


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Awww they are gorgeous, bet the had a fab time


----------

